# Minute Waltz (with recording)



## kikko (Jun 19, 2014)

A short composition just to begin...


----------



## Bored (Sep 6, 2012)

Sounds good but needs some fast parts to sustain it...

A nice nod to Chopin's minute waltz


----------



## kikko (Jun 19, 2014)

Bored said:


> Sounds good but needs some fast parts to sustain it...
> 
> A nice nod to Chopin's minute waltz


Thank you man! =)


----------

